# Oct 2011 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner hossthehermit



## Jim (Oct 3, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on Oct 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in September 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

It is Frog time. This months winner is going to receive a Topwater Frog. I am 99% positive it's a River2Sea Bully Wa Frog, but I can confirm this when I get home. :LOL2: 

https://www.landbigfish.com/River2Sea/River2Sea-Bully-Wa-Frogs.cfm







Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2011)

I will confirm Brand and size when I get home and update the first post!


----------



## JeffChastain (Oct 3, 2011)

In.  Thanks for doing this cool kind of stuff!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 3, 2011)

In


----------



## Ringo Steele (Oct 3, 2011)

In...Thanks!


----------



## redbug (Oct 3, 2011)

im due 

in thanks in advance


----------



## floundahman (Oct 3, 2011)

Nothing in the rules about entering a contest if you just won one. So unless I'm disqualified,


I'm in. Thanks Jim!


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 3, 2011)

Count me "*IN*", puleeeeeezzzzee


----------



## RatherBFishin (Oct 3, 2011)

In


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 3, 2011)

In [-o< :lol:


----------



## 00 mod (Oct 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## wihil (Oct 3, 2011)

In, and thanks for the opportunity!

C


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Crap, I'm not eligible. How did I let that happen...? #-o 

Good luck everyone else!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2011)

redbug said:


> im due
> 
> in thanks in advance




Let Redbug win

he needs more lures. . . . . . [-X


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 4, 2011)

IN 
*ribbit*ribbit*


----------



## Jethroe (Oct 4, 2011)

I will cherish this Jim!
Does It Talk? I'm In :roflmao:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

In, thanks!


----------



## fish devil (Oct 4, 2011)

:twisted: IN!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 4, 2011)

IN


----------



## freetofish (Oct 4, 2011)

*IN*


----------



## cavman138 (Oct 4, 2011)

in


----------



## moloch16 (Oct 5, 2011)

In


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 5, 2011)

In


----------



## benjineer (Oct 5, 2011)

In


----------



## lswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

IN.


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

IN,


----------



## Jdholmes (Oct 6, 2011)

IN

I have zero lures since I moved from the east coast...froggy sounds good!


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2011)

Random.org picked number 6. So that makes hossthehermit this months winner!

Congrats man! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> Random.org picked number 6. So that makes hossthehermit this months winner!
> 
> Congrats man! =D>



Wait - I was number 6


Damn - always too late

Congrats Mr. Hermit


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good job hossthehermit =D>


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, too cool, frogs are gettin' ready to head for the mud, bet she'll be ready to hop by spring. Thanks, great site, Ill hafta send pics when I get one on it. PM sent


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 10, 2011)

congrats =D>


----------



## lswoody (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats Hoss!!!!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

